

Debugging courses should be mandatory - bhaumik
http://stannedelchev.net/debugging-courses-should-be-mandatory/#

======
yazaddaruvala
And refactoring courses.

~~~
dozzie
Well, yes. Maybe then people would stop mistake advanced find/replace provided
by IDEs for refactoring.

